# True Haus Kennel - and other Northern Cali breeders.



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello,

We are in the beginning stages of looking for a GSD for our family. We currently have two older dogs (both 12, 1 lab mix , 1 shepherd mix) who we are enjoying and we will not get a puppy until they have both moved on. I do want a puppy quickly after they are gone though and want to be prepared. We are a family of 5, with three young boys (6, 2.5, and 5 months). We live in the Mtns of Nor Cal (Burney) on several acres that back up to 10's of thousands of acres of forest. My wife is a stay-at-home mom (who does some work from home during the evenings) and I am a school teacher.

We are looking for a family companion first, but I am very active outdoors as I am sure my boys will be. I hike a lot, backpack, hunt, and Mt. Bike. I am also interested in obedience training (CGC), tracking, and possibly SAR. Our new pup will be inside with us most of the time and will have an inside/outside kennel off our detached garage. 

I want a dog similar but better trained (my fault) and less skittish/shy than my last GSD/mix, Kaya. Kaya passed away 2 years ago after a year long battle with cancer. I got her from an animal shelter when she was 8 weeks and she was 11 when she passed. Kaya went everywhere with me, especially in the woods. 

I want a dog that can keep up with me, but at the same time be a fine family pet. I do not want a super high drive dog that will go nuts if it misses a daily hike or is unable to come with us on a trip. A dog with a medium drive that has an off switch would do great. 

With that long book off my chest, I have been looking at different breeders. I really enjoy the looks of the dark sable dogs and have decided that I will look for a dog that fits my drive/temperament needs that will have a sable coat. 

One breeder I am interested in is fairly close (1.5 hours) and I was wondering if anyone has heard of or dealt with them? They are True Haus Kennels out of Oroville, CA. German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels

I will gladly take any advice on the type of dog (DDR right now) I should be looking at and any breeders that are with-in driving range (8 or so hours) of me. 

thanks,

michael


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

with the proper training and socializing you can have
the dog you want.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Kim of Just K9s is also located in North California, she's very good about answering your questions and I like that she extensively health tests her dogs. Her dogs also produce dark sables. Her dog Rookie is gorgeous.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses.

Here is another Nor Cal breeder that was PM'd to me. Thought I would share it so everyone could see. Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment

I definitely want to do professional training with our pup. Is there any benefit or cons to having the breeder be my trainer as well (I plan on doing the training, not just having the dog trained)?

Also, I noticed that many of the breeders (including True Haus) have multiple litters per year (7-8). Is this too many and a sign of a puppy mill type operation?


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

So anyone have any info or heard of True Haus Kennels?


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know a guy who trains Police K9's. He has a 6-7 month old dark sable from an F. Anrebri x Naspo litter. The dog is great but just isn't good enough for Police K9. Would be a great pet, family/personal protection dog. He trains him everyday.

I believe he works with Mike Diehl.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

Ace. thanks for the tip. We are a little bit out till we are ready for a new pup.

I did find another local (2.5 hr drive) breeder whom i'd like to check out - 

Home Drescher Haus in Oroville, CA

anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't see anything I like about them. They have, it appears, decent dogs that they do no titling on. The one dam they saw got a late start in life so they aren't doing anything with her or titling her? Phooey. Elsa is 21/2 or 3 and is a rescue and is just getting started in SAR and SchH. No reason their "top bred" Czech girl can't either. And if she is too old for them to really test her nerves by competing, why are they breeding her?

ETA: I see their stud does have titles. I'd question why he does and not their females. Did they buy him with titles? Did they do it themselves?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd go visit Descher haus-totally off topic but I love their black stallion-he's just gorgeous!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't know where to start. First, this kennel has some of the finest working lines in this country, imo. Second, All the females I see have BH titles to go along with SDA titles. This is a very good source of some very nice dogs. SDA tests the nerves of a German Shepherd in their advanced titles better than Sch, IMO. I also know Cindy's stock and I have the same lines in my kennel, and my club is an SDA club, so maybe I know a little about her dogs and their titles from first hand. 
I would get a puppy from Cindy and True-haus in a heartbeat. Of course if you don't know SDA or have never seen a SDA trial or SDA titled dog.....Well???
It doesn't make me any difference where the OP get a dog from, but since he asked about True Haus, I would sugeest he/she go look at her dogs and come back and tell us what he finds. Then we can see which of the opposite opinions on this kennel is closest to the truth.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd still go to Descher -I'd want to see the black stallion-only I'd tell them I was there to see the dogs-can't afford a horse-


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Where's the horse - I can't find it!



I see him but want to see more!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I know isn't he gorgeous-like black beauty!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

holland said:


> I know isn't he gorgeous-like black beauty!


He is stunning! :wub:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He is! STUNNING. I would just like to sit in a chair and watch him run - he is so beautiful.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> I don't know where to start. First, this kennel has some of the finest working lines in this country, imo. Second, All the females I see have BH titles to go along with SDA titles. This is a very good source of some very nice dogs. SDA tests the nerves of a German Shepherd in their advanced titles better than Sch, IMO. I also know Cindy's stock and I have the same lines in my kennel, and my club is an SDA club, so maybe I know a little about her dogs and their titles from first hand.
> I would get a puppy from Cindy and True-haus in a heartbeat. Of course if you don't know SDA or have never seen a SDA trial or SDA titled dog.....Well???
> It doesn't make me any difference where the OP get a dog from, but since he asked about True Haus, I would sugeest he/she go look at her dogs and come back and tell us what he finds. Then we can see which of the opposite opinions on this kennel is closest to the truth.


I'm right along with Cliff, Cindy has some really nice dogs over at her place and feel you would be very happy with one of them!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok you are with Cliff-don't know the black stallions pedigree and I am missing my glasses-but that black stallion is beautiful-take a look


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> I don't know where to start. First, this kennel has some of the finest working lines in this country, imo. Second, All the females I see have BH titles to go along with SDA titles. This is a very good source of some very nice dogs. SDA tests the nerves of a German Shepherd in their advanced titles better than Sch, IMO. I also know Cindy's stock and I have the same lines in my kennel, and my club is an SDA club, so maybe I know a little about her dogs and their titles from first hand.
> I would get a puppy from Cindy and True-haus in a heartbeat. Of course if you don't know SDA or have never seen a SDA trial or SDA titled dog.....Well???
> It doesn't make me any difference where the OP get a dog from, but since he asked about True Haus, I would sugeest he/she go look at her dogs and come back and tell us what he finds. Then we can see which of the opposite opinions on this kennel is closest to the truth.


I was talking about the second kennel he asked about. I don't see any titles on the females--is that where you were looking?? My computer is displaying their info weird--perhaps it's not showing up. But it doesn't look like the females are really being worked from the second kennel? Or are you just talking about True-haus?

The second one's stud is quite a looker...I didn't get that far originally and only took a brief look


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

holland said:


> Ok you are with Cliff-don't know the black stallions pedigree and I am missing my glasses-but that black stallion is beautiful-take a look


Where is he?I can't find him!

ETA: I found him!! He i beautiful!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

OK, I like the "Black Stallion" too!


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

I am new here and to pure breed shepherds, but in my lurking and reading (I read a lot) I know that cliff's opinion has a lot of weight. I thank you 
(and everyone else) for responding to my question. 

True Haus is definitely on the top of the list. The more I look into them the more I like them. They actively work and title their dogs and from the looks of it, they will support me in training and working my dog. 

This will be our first dog from a breeder. Our other dogs (2 shepherds and a lab) have come from shelters. We are a little nervous about going to breeders, just because we have never been. 

I plan on contacting and visiting the two I have listed (maybe drescher haus just to see the black stallion). Is there a standard set of questions I should be asking? 



cliffson1 said:


> I don't know where to start. First, this kennel has some of the finest working lines in this country, imo. Second, All the females I see have BH titles to go along with SDA titles. This is a very good source of some very nice dogs. SDA tests the nerves of a German Shepherd in their advanced titles better than Sch, IMO. I also know Cindy's stock and I have the same lines in my kennel, and my club is an SDA club, so maybe I know a little about her dogs and their titles from first hand.
> I would get a puppy from Cindy and True-haus in a heartbeat. Of course if you don't know SDA or have never seen a SDA trial or SDA titled dog.....Well???
> It doesn't make me any difference where the OP get a dog from, but since he asked about True Haus, I would sugeest he/she go look at her dogs and come back and tell us what he finds. Then we can see which of the opposite opinions on this kennel is closest to the truth.





JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> He is! STUNNING. I would just like to sit in a chair and watch him run - he is so beautiful.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I am by no means an expert, but I would consider True Haus.
Fiby is gorgeous :wub:

I am off to find this "black stallion".


----------



## Remione1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I did my research on True Haus before contacting them for my first WORKING puppy. My training director also called them to ask questions about the dam I was looking at getting a puppy from & they answered all his questions honestly.(The sire was a known wusv competitor. nothing had to be asked about him) I put a deposit down & bugged them every week or so asking questions. Cindy is one of the nicest & most helpful people I have encountered in my short time in this dog world. She sent me pictures every week of the pups growing & updates on their personalities. I had a friend that was visiting her family a couple miles away from them stop in on short notice & she said the place was immaculate. All there dogs are well taken care of & I also saw this when I went to pick up my pup. They train on a regular basis & hold trial for SDA at there property. They are dog trainers.
The pup i got was out of Tommy & Gitta. Faja vom True Haus - German shepherd dog
Gitta was not titled at the time (now has a bh,cd,fo,p1) & raised a flag so we asked to see her work. They had NO problem showing that. Every female i've seen there works & works good. My pup is now 7 mos. old & since having her back in Phx. I have been offered 3 times the price I paid for her, offered tittled dogs for trade. I have been told she is an outstanding pup & will be one of the best in the valley. The only flaw she has is me. She's learning faster than I am. Some video of her YouTube - remione11's Channel
All of this is due to Jim & Cindy. I sent my deposit out last week on another pup due in Feb. Everyone that asks my training group about puppies they send to True Haus. I HIGHLY recommend them & can't say enough about them. GL keep us posted.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

Remione1 - thank you for the great review. We have all but decided to go with Jim and Cindy at TrueHaus. We do want to see the facility and were planning on checking it out when we passed that by that way over Thanksgiving. That did not work out, so we plan on stopping by next time we head South. They definitely sound like great breeders. 

I plan on training with them as well and that is a big selling point for us. I really wanted to put $$$ on the recent Tom and Fibby litter, but we are waiting for our older dogs to pass on. I REALLY want a dog that can hike with me (not that I want my other 2 to pass).


----------



## Remione1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mikey von said:


> I plan on training with them as well and that is a big selling point for us. I really wanted to put $$$ on the recent Tom and Fibby litter, but we are waiting for our older dogs to pass on. I REALLY want a dog that can hike with me (not that I want my other 2 to pass).


Thats great. A friend and training partner just moved up there from here to be closer to her family & will be starting training with them also. I am excited about the next pup i'm getting. She will be out of Tommy & Cayanne. Should be fun. GL.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Mikey von said:


> Thanks for the quick responses.
> 
> Here is another Nor Cal breeder that was PM'd to me. Thought I would share it so everyone could see. Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment
> 
> I definitely want to do professional training with our pup. Is there any benefit or cons to having the breeder be my trainer as well (I plan on doing the training, not just having the dog trained)?


These people have a high success rate with their breeding program. I would go with them over most anyone on the west coast.. Except maybe Ajay!!


----------



## Virginiaridgway (Jun 25, 2020)

I do want one your German shepherd puppies


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Virginiaridgway said:


> I do want one your German shepherd puppies


This post is 10 years old!


----------

